# Good Morning Littlecoo!



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

The next best thing to a good ear-scratch from mum... sprawling out on the kitchen counter to soak up the morning sun


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

Higher Resolution images here


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely way to start the morning, Thank you for sharing pictures of Littlecoo, what a darling bird!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

No doubt about that - better than a good cup of java (for the dove anyway)  Heck, I'd love to doing that right about now - thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I do love watching dove yoga.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Love your photos.  
Many thanks for sharing Littlecoo 'Sunbathing'. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Adorable pictures.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Your pictures of Littlecoo were wonderful. What a sweet baby.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

philodice said:


> I do love watching dove yoga.


Dove YOGA! I LOVE IT! 

Has Littlecoo started "laughing" yet?

Great pics!!

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what precious birdie! that is a nice way to spend the morning, with a sweet little dove.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Beautiful pics of Littlecoo 

We think 'doveys' are delightful!

John


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Has Littlecoo started "laughing" yet?


Heh.... He laughs at me all the time LOL

As a stress-buster doves just can't be beat- must be coz of all that yoga they practice


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He's adorable.


----------

